# Tamil Nadu and Karnataka in WW 3



## drgrudge (Apr 2, 2008)

*Note: * _This is a BS thread. Might contain words/language which might offend you. This is a rant and might waste your time. If you're sensitive or not thick skinned, please leave the thread. _


Tamil Nadu and Karnataka in WW 3 (Water Wars 3 ). 

If you're wondering what's the problem.. they're are telling that the parts of Dharmapuri Dist in TN is a deputed area and parts of it belongs to Karnataka. So no projects were taken by the TN Govt. and that dist. is the most backward dist. in TN. When TN CM announced the drinking water project, Karnataka seems to have a problem. 

They damaged property in Bangalore and Mysore belonging to Tamils. Also it seems that Tamil films running in Karnataka also been stopped. A*FAIK, there's no protest in Chennai/TN regarding waters. It's only in B'lore/Mysore/Karnataka where you see protests and people indulging in damaging Tamil/public property*. 


Karnataka politicians are bastards. Don't they have any respect for India's sovereignty? *The ****ers want Ooty, Erode, Dharmapuri (inc. Hokenagal) to Karnataka* (Source: Thinakaran; my cousin said this so not 100% sure). 


I'm doing my part. We were planning to visit Bangalore for vacation (after traveling to Mumbai, Pune) this summer. I've asked my cousins to cancel Bangalore part and we're travelling to Mumbai, Pune, Lonavala, Khandala and Mahabaleshwar (pardon me for spelling errors) and returning back to Chennai.  


What do you think? This time with the Karnataka Elections coming up, they want score some brownie points with this issues. Lame bastards.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Apr 2, 2008)

*WARNING: OFFENSIVE CONTENT. IF YOU SUFFER FROM FURY WHEN SOMEONE INSULTS THE PEOPLE OF A STATE, OR IF YOU ARE A HEART PATIENT OR A PREGNANT WOMAN OR A PERSON BELOW 13 YEARS OF AGE, PLEASE DON'T READ WHAT I HAVE POSTED.
*

^^Are, all indian politicians are bastards and rascals.

In karnataka, the intellectual population(obviously including myself) conciders itself a part of India and India alone(though some are world citizens) and hates the common folk who are hyper patriotic with their state along with the politicians and create troubles.

The same happens in Tamil Nadu, Kerala, Bihar, Andra Pradesh and Gujrat.

here, if you insult a useless film acting bastard, they get all psycho and mob you.
Many were brutually murdered or mobbed and property destroyed when some people insulted some freak called Raj Kumar, who is an ugly kannada film actor once kidnapped by Veerappan. Then there is this over patriotism with the state, with these foolish and dumb local-lingo-only population getting angry and mobbing english speakers because they don't understand what the english-speakers are talking.

In kerala, there is atleast one strike per week by the government for really stupid issues. My dad knows the details for he lives there, but I can't provide some personal views regarding this state. And yes, these strikes are sponsored by the government.

Everywhere, there is jelousy by these useless politicians and some locals who are so ineffitient in everything, that they need reservations to stop "outsiders" competing against them.  Ask one of them the reasons for protesting and he would say you someone stole "his" job. Now who the hell is he to think jobs in the place he lives in are his ? These are all useless rascals. So try to be away from them as long as possible.


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 2, 2008)

It seems karnataka govt gave permission to build the dam in 1998... TN PWD minister Duraimurugan released the relevant documents and minutes of meetings to the press...

and now they fight.. I dont want to curse and generalise the whole of karnataka but its pathetic that some ill minded politicians staging a drama like this and all the people of that land get a bad name 


btw lol nice name water wars 3 ... we should all get a water gun and fight in protest of these water wars... we will get media attention 
imagine the headlines "youth group in Chennai stages water gun fight to protest against the TN-karnataka tussle  


_


----------



## ray|raven (Apr 2, 2008)

From what little experience I had with the people of Bangalore when I stayed there for 8 months,
I can say that the folks there are very nice.

Its the government and corrupt politicians that bring bad name to it,
and any state for that matter in this country of ours.


----------



## praka123 (Apr 2, 2008)

I fully agree with what @drgrudge is trying to say! _(yo,intha thread-e fightclub le podalam-lle?)_

TN survives with kaveri water.the water from Mettoor is reaching to the eastern end of the state and whole TN depends on that water.

kannadigas(NI's too) most of them, live to hate tamils.beating/looting TN in Blore,mysoor and other southern parts of karnataka.

I read some time back that a shooting team from madras had to escape from somewhere near mandya due to violent mobs from that area chages them.regionalism?isnt this too much?

already karnataka itself is  not united ,I think.
westcoast there is tuluvas,konkani's,christians etc.while there is madikeri(kodagu) which is asking for separate statehood. after hubli-dharwad,it is marathi/hindi which is the common language(belagavi's?)
where is the unity?heh?unity is only against for beating off poor tamilians.
why dont they give belgaum(marathi widely spoken) to MH ?

I know,tamilians will not learn local languages easily except may be malayalam.
_*not only due to water problem,historically ppl in karnataka and kerala(yes!) hates tamilian immigrants.*_

but without tamilians it is impossible to survive atleast for us in kerala(everything from vegetables,labours comes from esp tn,andhra and karnataka)
this karnatak rakshana vedike,vattal nagraj and other sh1tlords are creating big problems.the hate message is spread and fuelled by these politicians.
when I was in Manglore,they(bunts) used to say that their 71 grama's are in kerala(kasaragode) and they dont accept they are part of kerala state.wtf? this is like it is ppl are not feeling like they are in India and care too much for regionalism 

give the water!else Centre have to Join north indian rivers(originating from himalaya) to south and esp to TN.
remember the case!I am amazed to know that Coimbatore city survives for drinking water from siruvani dam in palakkad,kerala.same goes with madura city(mullaperiyar dam idukki) the whole TN except few areas survive from water available from other states.
TN in general is dry,barron lands as u know.(I know TN politicians are another set of b@stard$ who are there provoking ppl)





_remember,Bombay underworld got underworld dons of TN origin after the bastards there wanting to loot and kill south indians back in 1960's.I suspect this will happen in k`taka also
_


----------



## desiibond (Apr 2, 2008)

rayraven said:


> From what little experience I had with the people of Bangalore when I stayed there for 8 months,
> I can say that the folks there are very nice.
> 
> Its the government and corrupt politicians that bring bad name to it,
> and any state for that matter in this country of ours.




+1. Yes. It's the government that does these stupid things.

They did the same to Andhra (Almatti dam over Krishna) and now to TN.

Donno why they do these things and say that they are preserving water for next 5 years, 6 years when states like TN and Andhra face water scarcity (for irrigation) at current time. Andhra was extremely lucky due the huge amounts of rainfall that happened for the past two years kept their dams full of water.

Again, Andhra govt. points finger towards Karnataka for lack for water but they don't care for the huge amounts of Godavari waters going into the sea. People there are urging to build more dams over Godavari, divert water, but govt. really never cared. 

It's all policians, who are responsible for this divide. They join communities for votes, they divide communities for votes.


----------



## drgrudge (Apr 2, 2008)

praka123 - 
Historically Karnataka has never released water to TN/Pudhucherry/Kerela/AP except when they had copious flow due to rains. They've defied the voice of all people from the farmers, people, govt. in center and even Supreme Court (SM Krishna once was pulled up by the Supreme court when they didn't honour SC's order). 

But this is the limit. They're asking not to develop or do project in other states and ask their 'property'. They can get Ooty, Erode, Dharampuri in their dreams. 


_Moved to Fight Club. _


----------



## the.kaushik (Apr 2, 2008)

rayraven said:


> From what little experience I had with the people of Bangalore when I stayed there for 8 months,
> I can say that the folks there are very nice.
> 
> Its the government and corrupt politicians that bring bad name to it,
> and any state for that matter in this country of ours.



Totally agree with you! Kannadigans are very good people as much as i have seen them.. being from outside(WB) i felt they are very nice and calm people.. but as usually all people cant be good and some bustards has to put there nose as they don't have any good work to do these type of things happen!


----------



## Faun (Apr 2, 2008)

^^yep agree with above post

politicians and opportunits ruins the harmony


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 2, 2008)

lol see the similar threads below 



_


----------



## confused (Apr 3, 2008)

drgrudge said:


> *Note: * _This is a BS thread._


BS=???. plz explain what it means.....





drgrudge said:


> Tamil Nadu and Karnataka in WW 3 (Water Wars 3 ).
> 
> If you're wondering what's the problem.. they're are telling that the parts of Dharmapuri Dist in TN is a deputed area and parts of it belongs to Karnataka. So no projects were taken by the TN Govt. and that dist. is the most backward dist. in TN. When TN CM announced the drinking water project, Karnataka seems to have a problem.
> 
> ...


couple of days back i heard that tamil movies are to be banned in karnataka..... if its related to WW3, then its totally absurd. I mean even bollywood movies are screened in pakistan, a country with whom we have had 3 wars.

could someone explain what "nation" means to these crazy people???



drgrudge said:


> I'm doing my part. We were planning to visit Bangalore for vacation (after traveling to Mumbai, Pune) this summer. I've asked my cousins to cancel Bangalore part and we're travelling to Mumbai, Pune, Lonavala, Khandala and Mahabaleshwar (pardon me for spelling errors) and returning back to Chennai.


well i dont think some lame actions/comments by a few petty politicians should stop you from visiting karnataka. i fondly remember my trips in southern karnataka....... bangalore, shravanabelagola, hassan, shringeri, udupi and also mysore.




drgrudge said:


> What do you think? This time with the Karnataka Elections coming up, they want score some brownie points with this issues. Lame bastards.


maybe true..... but its an old issue. i remember rioting in places like mandya a few years back.........


----------



## praka123 (Apr 3, 2008)

these revolts are only in mysoor-blore belt.other parts of k`taka are silent,I think.
while I read,in madras,many institutions of kannadiga's are destroyed by tamilians(hotels etc).


----------



## vaithy (Apr 3, 2008)

It is very sad, that politicians are dividing the country on a petty issues for their vote share, denying the fellow countrymen water, place food etc., karnataka peoples are not a cruel one, as depicted in news papers and Televisions.. I have lived for three years in Karnataka and understand them.. they are the most innocents and open minded peoples compared to others.. But they also easily manipulated by the politicians.. violence in Bangaloru hurt them than any others, because Tamils cotributed Bangaluru's growth financialy and economically.. bangaluru is the life line of karnataka.. It is the I.T capital of India.. violence in any form hurt its growth pull away the investors from it and move the industries to another states, and it will increase the jobless kannadikas in the state.. again they may not find employment in other states because politicians ensured that the kannada students doesnot learn other languages of india.. unless some bold leader like Devraj Urs appeared , karnataka may degraded worse than Bihar.. I pray for them..

vaithy


----------



## confused (Apr 3, 2008)

praka123 said:


> while I read,in madras,many institutions of kannadiga's are destroyed by tamilians(hotels etc).


lol. chennai following in footsteps of mumbai.... (ie thrashing migrants)


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 3, 2008)

praka123 said:


> these revolts are only in mysoor-blore belt.other parts of k`taka are silent,I think.
> while I read,in madras,many institutions of kannadiga's are destroyed by tamilians(hotels etc).


*img355.imageshack.us/img355/7066/dsc00383566fa1.th.jpg

this thing is very very sad 

_


----------



## praka123 (Apr 3, 2008)

First,kannadigas beated,chased tamils during veerappan-rajkumar issue.
what does poor tams have to do?
when Rajkumar(annavaru?) expired due to natural causes,again tamils are chased in Banglore.  this sucks!


----------



## drgrudge (Apr 3, 2008)

For the first time I'm seeing protests in Chennai/TN. Seems that the patience has ran out. 

Tamil Channel and Kanada Channels has been blacked out in B'lore and Chennai resp. B'lore is the loser.  Very few watch Kanada channels but the same can't be said for Tamil Channels (which is more in number and better in quality). 



confused said:


> lol. chennai following in footsteps of mumbai.... (ie thrashing migrants)


Eh? Get your facts right. It's Bangalore which has been doing this for years. In fact Mumbai has followed B'lore footsteps. 



confused said:


> well i dont think some lame actions/comments by a few petty politicians should stop you from visiting karnataka. i fondly remember my trips in southern karnataka....... bangalore, shravanabelagola, hassan, shringeri, udupi and also mysore.


I've been to Bangalore/Karnataka for atleast 3 times. B'Lore is just 6 hours drive from Chennai. These incidents gave an excuse for me to cancel Bangalore in our vacation itinerary.


----------



## legolas (Apr 3, 2008)

^ ^ both the politicians are cutthroat bastar*s but it seems to me that the kannadigas are much more brainwashed and immersed in the poltical mudwaters than the tamilians, after all the whole issue boils down to, "would you be kind enough to provide water to a fellow Indian?, you being on the western ghats and we on the otherwise-great eastern ghats.

but, i just have 1 question, do the kannadigas pay tamil nadu for electricity?? i am from tamil nadu (not so into these politics, sorry), but a friend of mine from bangalore told me that karnataka pays for getting electric power from tamil nadu...?

how i see it, is more like how @metalheadgautham had put it... the kannadigas seem to be much more senti and gullible and play puppets under the hands of the influential puppet masters - politicians... :curse: - for their "thing" to turn into a hose-pipe


----------



## praka123 (Apr 3, 2008)

honestly saying:
historically kannadigas hates tamils.they look tamils as some intruders,uncivilized,unclean,untidy,blacky.they call *konga*(as from kongunadu) in kannada, the tamils.
2-3 decades back,tamil labours are forcibly moved out of many cities in karnataka and maharashtra(bombay) {remember's when I was a child read mags at that time(85-86)


----------



## legolas (Apr 3, 2008)

^ ^ great... yet another war on hatred


----------



## drgrudge (Apr 3, 2008)

legolas said:


> but, i just have 1 question, do the kannadigas pay tamil nadu for electricity?? i am from tamil nadu (not so into these politics, sorry), but a friend of mine from bangalore told me that karnataka pays for getting electric power from tamil nadu...?


They pay but not to TN Govt. They get power from Neyveli Lignite Power Corporation, a govt. of India undertaking; which is of course, situated in Neyveli, Tamil Nadu.


----------



## legolas (Apr 3, 2008)

^^ grudge, thank you, gotcha.
aren't there any kannadigas to share their opinions?


----------



## nvidia (Apr 3, 2008)

I'm a kannadiga and i dont want to comment much on the topic. There are a lot of jobless people here who pass time in violence and unwanted matters.

Regionalism sucks. Regionalism isn't good for the overall growth of the country. Our politicians are not concerned about developing the country. Only thing they are interested is in filling their pockets.


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 3, 2008)

^^^

+1

concise and correct


_


----------



## ancientrites (Apr 3, 2008)

MetalheadGautham  

yeah bro... you are rite. remember that Dr.raj kumar funeral violence.the police were beaten up by mobs just because raj kumar died.laghing my ass off.
i feel really sorry for water dispute i believe in future as tchnology grows by the grace of God these disputes will come to an end after all everything must come to an end and drgrudge you better watch your mouth not all politician are bad infact your politicians are even worst with no brains.Just look at karunanidhi (spell wrong) the way he was humiliated carried off by police which was aired on all tv news channels.the way he shouted,cried.that is worst thing that could ever happened in INDIAN HISTORY.
Speaking about your trip thats your wish. 99% foreigners never miss karnataka.for all those singles in life and you wanna get good life partners,dates, and it is bangalore with guaranteed.


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 3, 2008)

^^^

all politicians = bad.. it's as true as sun rises in the east  its an axiom needs no proof or example..


_


----------



## legolas (Apr 3, 2008)

ancientrites said:


> drgrudge you better watch your mouth not all politician are bad infact your politicians are even worst with no brains.Just look at karunanidhi (spell wrong) the way he was humiliated carried off by police which was aired on all tv news channels.the way he shouted,cried.that is worst thing that could ever happened in INDIAN HISTORY.


I don't understand how this is the worst thing, when people in Rajya Sabha (I suppose) were fighting literally with each other and throwing slippers, mic !!  Anybody shouts when they are being arrested against their will and with no warrant!  But yes, he used it as a publicity stunt. its the worst?? come on!! we aren't 7th std kids.


ancientrites said:


> for all those singles in life and you wanna get good life partners,dates, and it is bangalore with guaranteed.


:-O Now, you are a 7th std kid. WTF are you talking? Nowhere else its guaranteed or what? Half or more than who are in Bangalore are not from karnataka owing to IT industries. This is crap. Don't say something just for the sake of saying. I am really sorry if this is what you have to say to hail karnataka.. Even I can say better!!


----------



## drgrudge (Apr 3, 2008)

ancientrites said:


> for all those singles in life and you wanna get good life partners,dates, and it is bangalore with guaranteed.


I don't want my spouse who smokes, who 'cheats me', etc... I prefer homely and traditional girl. 'Dates', what's that supposed to mean? 

What I wrote was a stupid rant but what you seem to be a ..... <snipped>. How old are you?


----------



## praka123 (Apr 3, 2008)

Rofl!  but grudge many women from kerala,tn,karnataka itself who are orthodox and cultural still resides in blore JFYI.all those NI's loud mouthed and some b1tches from locality are giving that bad name hehe!


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 3, 2008)

drgrudge said:


> I don't want my spouse who smokes, who 'cheats me', etc... I prefer homely and traditional girl. 'Dates', what's that supposed to mean?
> 
> What I wrote was a stupid rant but what you seem to be a ..... <snipped>. How old are you?


hehe touché

on a second thought not all girls are bad in banglore   though 'ancientrites' said it very kiddishly 


_


----------



## confused (Apr 3, 2008)

drgrudge said:


> Eh? Get your facts right. It's Bangalore which has been doing this for years. In fact Mumbai has followed B'lore footsteps.


perhaps i dont know the history of bangalore/karnataka politics (even though i was born in the south), but let me tell you this, the "devils" in mumbai beat the crap out of south indians way back in 1960s. what happened in February was merely a "trailer of the sequel".


Snipped from wiki : "Thackeray, then a cartoonist for the Free Press journal, initially targeted the growing number of South Indians by inflammatory slogans like _"lungi hatao pungi bajao"_ (referring to the _lungi,_ a Marathi word for the traditional men's dress in South India)[5], and "_yendu gundu_" (a derogatory description of the Dravidian languages spoken by the people from South India).[14] During this period, Shiv Sainiks launched a string of attacks on the South-Indian owned _Udupi_ restaurants that were becoming popular in Mumbai.[13] In a similar manner, Thackeray later targeted Gujaratis, Marwaris, Biharis, and people from North Indian states like Uttar Pradesh ('UPites') through his speeches."


So you see, mumbai literally beats the crap out of the competition when it comes to petty vote bank politics and regionalism. And hence i wasnt wrong in saying chennai is following in the footsteps of mumbai......

Btw i dont have anything against chennai (afterall i was born there)




drgrudge said:


> I've been to Bangalore/Karnataka for atleast 3 times. B'Lore is just 6 hours drive from Chennai. These incidents gave an excuse for me to cancel Bangalore in our vacation itinerary.


all i am saying is you dont need to "boycott" bangalore just because there are some insensitive politicians there....... because it wont make any difference to them.......



ancientrites said:


> for all those singles in life and you wanna get good life partners,dates, and it is bangalore with guaranteed.


yeah, and after ur married and settled down, you will be chased thru the streets, and threatened to be kicked out.(if ur a tamilian). LOL

[well lets just place the buck on our politicians..........}


----------



## ancientrites (Apr 3, 2008)

legolas
hehehe... the word "GUARANTEED" i made it up myself simply because i love my state.I wish i was 7 std kid back to my young days of early 90's.if you have something to say good about your state then go ahead since it is fight thread.You said "Half or more than who are in Bangalore are not from karnataka"  now thats makes karnataka something special and attractive and blessed with dont you think 

*drgrudge  BIG word bastard *you could have used some other WORD. politicians are politicians it is we who have voted them.better we live up with them and accept the facts if politician are to blamed we civilians have rights to be blamed equally for not voting the right politician.no doubt politicians make money but look at other angle their lives are also filled with threats,extortion.It takes courage to be politicians.If my politicians are corrupted i am still happy for them no matter the consequences.

To confused,i am pure karnatakan from mangalore/karkala but working in dubai


----------



## legolas (Apr 3, 2008)

^ ^ ha ha. No, that makes Bangalore the place of IT and people from all over India will go there. It doesn't say squat about Karnataka. I also heard the next IT center is going to be chennai and more companies are focussing interests there. Now, should I start calling Tamilnadu special for that or what?? 

And reg. Politicians, you are just pep-talking. we chose them with the hope that they do good. but they betray us. and we have managed to take it under acceptable levels of hypocrisy and looting.. when its not acceptable we begin to rant and flout. its what makes us human and by the argument you go, we shouldn't have press and news papers telling the mistakes what politicians do coz we elected them!! your arguments are really funny. we elected the politicians, so whatever they do is our fault  ha ha anyways, i hope this doesn't go off-topic as many other threads. stay on topic, i am your teacher!  he he


----------



## ray|raven (Apr 3, 2008)

legolas said:


> ^ ^ ha ha. No, that makes Bangalore the place of IT and people from all over India will go there. It doesn't say squat about Karnataka.



+1, The only reason that Bangalore is so famous and people of so many states stay there.
Infact, One could say that Bangalore is what it is today only because of the IT companies.


----------



## drgrudge (Apr 3, 2008)

legolas - 
Rest assured that this thread will not stray on off topic grounds when I'm watching.  

Why get Chennai Vs Bangalore again? To hell with it. This time I feel some people have crossed the _lakshman rekha_.


----------



## praka123 (Apr 3, 2008)

I had read in some blogs where Blore should be under cetral gov administration(UT) rather than under karnataka gov.
coz,the population of native kannadigas are low in blore(30%?) 
hey!this is not my idea.


----------



## confused (Apr 3, 2008)

^^we should be happy, that atleast is the politicians who run the country, and not the army, like pakistan, burma, etc. being ruled by the military would be the worst case scenario.........


----------



## vaithy (Apr 3, 2008)

Dear ancientrites,

Glad to know you are from mangalore/karkala...from the Land of Tulu Kingdoms.. cannot you tell more about your land.. also Konkan side of karnataka also feel let down by their rulers in bangalore.. Also many tamilian here wrongly think Udupi peoples are kannadika.. little they know differnce between them.. i love that landscape where little boys are playing with tiny snakes without fear..The land of Queen  Mangala devi is suffering now because of foolies of bangalore /mysore based politicians..

vaithy


----------



## legolas (Apr 3, 2008)

@ praka123, hahahaaaaa really? well... er.... um.... hooo.... that makes sense, doesn't it? 

To stay on topic, I think people are tooooo emotional regarding these circumstances that most of them who fight for it don't even know what they are fighting for and not even the actual cause and whose mistake it was/is. There is no question for rationality there!! Its just fighting like animals. And there is no use in speaking with them unless they are ready to hear.

unfortunately, this goes true for both tamilnadu and karnataka and for that matter, all of India. We are ruled by emotions mostly and while this gives us the name and fame we own, this also has debilitating effects with internal politics affecting growth substantially.


----------



## praka123 (Apr 3, 2008)

well said @vaidy.
Tuluvas are very different from other vokkaliga,(Lingayaths) kannadigas of Mysoor-blore belt.
I think Malayalam is formed from Tulu and Tamil  
Prakash Rai,Aishwarya Rai,Suniel,Shilpa Shetty's all are from Manglore I think  they are different from Mysoor-Blore


----------



## ray|raven (Apr 3, 2008)

Offtopic:

_Dude , prakash , i thought you only misspell my name, guess i was wrong 
Prakash Rai_ _- roflz._


----------



## praka123 (Apr 3, 2008)

^He is Prakash *Rai* unlike his nickname called in TN and ANDHRA as prakash raj ask any kannadiga they will let you know ! 
guess what?

oh! here is wiki entry:
*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Prakash_Raj


----------



## ray|raven (Apr 3, 2008)

^Oops, my bad


----------



## drgrudge (Apr 3, 2008)

vaithy said:


> Dear ancientrites,
> 
> Glad to know you are from mangalore/karkala...from the Land of Tulu Kingdoms.. cannot you tell more about your land.. also Konkan side of karnataka also feel let down by their rulers in bangalore.. Also many tamilian here wrongly think Udupi peoples are kannadika.. little they know differnce between them.. i love that landscape where little boys are playing with tiny snakes without fear..The land of Queen  Mangala devi is suffering now because of foolies of bangalore /mysore based politicians..
> 
> vaithy


Good. Very well written! Yet wondering the reason of such comment in this thread.


----------



## legolas (Apr 3, 2008)

^^  same here... It was an *emotional* letter.
and yes, its prakash rai, and I came to know it recently too.


----------



## confused (Apr 3, 2008)

praka123 said:


> ^He is Prakash *Rai* unlike his nickname called in TN and ANDHRA as prakash raj ask any kannadiga they will let you know !
> guess what?
> 
> oh! here is wiki entry:
> *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Prakash_Raj


i never would have guessed.....


----------



## Hitboxx (Apr 3, 2008)

What can we actually do if not rant here. pfft..

I just hate the diversity in this country, the more religions, the more divide, the more cultures, the more mess. And who else but the very people running the country exploit it to their means.

Sometimes I wish we had some communism or dictatorship or N.Koreanism here so all the energy would be channeled in a single way for the development of the country rather than the petty quarrels inhouse.

I'm no Kannadiga nor a Tamilian, am just Indian. _(well as long as I'm here)_


----------



## adi007 (Apr 3, 2008)

well a Hot thread here....
Well i'm neutral in this issue but lemme tell that the move by TN at this stage is not good...
why ..?coz they must have waited until we get a stable government here.....
they could have waited for 2 months so that we get a stable government....



> They damaged property in Bangalore and Mysore belonging to Tamils. Also it seems that Tamil films running in Karnataka also been stopped. AFAIK, there's no protest in Chennai/TN regarding waters. It's only in B'lore/Mysore/Karnataka where you see protests and people indulging in damaging Tamil/public property.


I have seen in news that hotel run by kannadigas in TN was ransacked by people and they were beaten blue and black....
why i'm telling this is to show that we are also the sufferers from this war not only tamilians..

The water dispute has caused enough damage to both the Tamils as well as Kannadigas
So what i feel is that Supreme court or the President must intervene in this matter and solve this issue ASAP...

Peace


----------



## drgrudge (Apr 3, 2008)

^^
Dude, it's TN. We will launch whatever project we want which helps the development of our state. Why should we care abt other states? Do Karnataka govt. honour Supreme court's order? What's the use? 

Peace in hell. Not surprised to see such one sided comment... Location: Hassan.


----------



## legolas (Apr 3, 2008)

@adi007 I thought the supreme court already gave the verdict which the kannadigas overturned?? 
now which supreme court do you want to go to again?


----------



## adi007 (Apr 3, 2008)

drgrudge said:


> ^^
> Dude, it's TN. We will launch whatever project we want which helps the development of our state. Why should we care abt other states? Do Karnataka govt. honour Supreme court's order? What's the use?
> 
> Peace in hell. Not surprised to see such one sided comment... Location: Hassan.


Well yes ...TN can... only if the river had flown completely in TN but i am afraid it's not.....


----------



## legolas (Apr 3, 2008)

adi007 said:


> only if *the river* had flown *completely* in TN but i am afraid it's not.....



seriously funny stuff, are you claiming the *river* as yours???  seriously? I thought we were having conversations with someone who has the ability to think and speak rationally.
Anyways, what happened to your decision from supreme court n stuffs??


----------



## adi007 (Apr 3, 2008)

BTW here is an interesting article that i found


> *Cauvery Verdict- Gross Failure Of Judiciary & GOI*
> 
> February 6, 2007 — ellakavi    Cauvery Verdict- Gross Failure Of  Judiciary & GOI​ ​ *“Mischief  In Tribunal Order” *
> 
> ...



Source: *ellakavi.wordpress.com/2007/02/06/cauvery-verdict-gross-failure-of-judiciary-goi/




legolas said:


> ^ ^ now seriously, are you claiming the *river* as yours??? seriously? I thought we were having conversations with someone who has the ability to think and speak rationally.
> seriously funny stuff... "only if the river had flown *completely*"
> Anyways, what happened to your decision from supreme court n stuffs??


no i am saying that the river belongs to states not a single state...


----------



## legolas (Apr 3, 2008)

^ ^ there is no source in his blog page??


----------



## praka123 (Apr 3, 2008)

^I saw Udaya Varthegalu(I can understand) and the news is only about how karnataka suffers and how karunanidhi asked _Maafi/Mannippu_ to SM krishna(the Vig wala old ka CM  ) .no video of what destructions happened in Blore etc.

There are press sammelan where SM Krishna and Janardhana poojari are mud slapping each other reg Hoganekkal.

It is true that the media there(even SUN's) kept mum on what is happening.
I think there will be very serious regional problem if this problem is not solved asap.
(ofcourse karnataka is wrong).


I think Kannadigas are NOT so peace-loving against what I thought 

and the mysore area is the most angered area reg this issue.

at the same time,I know the arrogant politicians in TN who are against building new dam in Mullaperiyar(4 districts will be blown off if Idukki dam bursts and old mullaperiyar dam's water when burst will destroy Idukki dam,india's 2nd largest dam),
KA not giving deserved kaveri waters to Sultan Batheri in wayanad district.
all sucks!


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 3, 2008)

@adi

adi dude if you are quoting such a long article atleast quote from an unbiased source... plz

see the about page of the blog that is being quoted *ellakavi.wordpress.com/about/ it belongs to some kannada organisation


and the petition that you quoted is just plain stupid... where is the place for rain gods, global warming, international petroluem prices, ethanol production, name calling the judges as corrupt incompetent and the provisions as mischief etc etc in this cauveri water dispute 

the critical observation does not quote any source for the facts given...


the whole petition is like a child whining and complaining when asked to share a candy with his neighbour....




_


----------



## adi007 (Apr 3, 2008)

DigitalDude said:


> @adi
> 
> adi dude if you are quoting such a long article atleast quote from an unbiased source... plz
> 
> ...



i know that.... but see his facts....the points he emphasis...


----------



## legolas (Apr 3, 2008)

I thought the supreme court's verdict is supposed to have more analysis and *emphasis* than a literal kannadiga fanatic!!
again, you need not answer that and can nix aside!!


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 3, 2008)

adi007 said:


> i know that.... but see his facts....the points he emphasis...


dont drink the kool aid 

they are not facts.. its his critical observation on facts that he doesnt even quote the source for... and is basing the foundation on his personal experience with his grand father which I think is pretty imaginary 


facts, observation, inference, judgement.... 4 are totally different 


p.s. by 'his' I mean the petitioner


_


----------



## drgrudge (Apr 3, 2008)

adi007 said:


> Well yes ...TN can... only if the river had flown completely in TN but i am afraid it's not.....


Should have posted a disclaimer... kids shouldn't be allowed to post here.  

Rivers are national property. Kaveri belongs to TN as much as it belongs to Karnataka. 


Supreme Court has no effect on Karnataka. SM Krishna was pulled up by the SC for contempt  for not honouring it's order. Getting scared, he released water to TN with protects of Karnataka farmers. Even at that time, the water was less than what the SC had ordered!


----------



## vaithy (Apr 3, 2008)

sadly what any one didn't tell is, the projects of drinking water in Krishnagiri and Dharmapuri is from the T.N share of water, and the affected party is actually the Delta farmers of kaveri basin in T.N.. everyone forget what is it all about now,, Actually this is T.N. C.M's headache if the scheme effected.. but his friend 'Vattal' has saved him again.. now the whole of tamil nadu united behind this Machiavellian,  even the Delta farmers had to forget about their woes..

vaithy


----------



## naveenchandran (Apr 4, 2008)

this person named "Vattal Nagaraj" goes everywhere and claims it belong to karnataka! 
LOL!!


Looks like someday he would go to delhi and would say that it would belong to karnataka!
ROFL!


----------



## praka123 (Apr 4, 2008)

^he is the "kannada kampu"!  
Vattal Nagraja?In malayalam,vatt means mad,I think this nagraj deserved that tilte  
he is a mad man just in karnatak for violence against tamils.


----------



## nix (Apr 4, 2008)

@drgrudge: you should refrain from insulting those who do not agree with your view. if you have a counterview, mention it. that will be far better than calling others as kids. i did not expect you to post such hate filled messages. quality posts from your side will be appreciated. 

as for the issue, i condemn the mentality of some people involved on both sides. i urge readers to cease regionalism. we are all indians. we should not fight amongst ourselves. i hope the thead ends here. i do not want any more posts that encourage hate.


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 5, 2008)

vaithy said:


> sadly what any one didn't tell is, the projects of drinking water in Krishnagiri and Dharmapuri is from the T.N share of water, and the affected party is actually the Delta farmers of kaveri basin in T.N.. everyone forget what is it all about now,, Actually this is T.N. C.M's headache if the scheme effected.. but his friend 'Vattal' has saved him again.. now the whole of tamil nadu united behind this Machiavellian,  even the Delta farmers had to forget about their woes..
> 
> vaithy


lol interesting take on the dispute... hmmm



_



nix said:


> @drgrudge: you should refrain from insulting those who do not agree with your view. if you have a counterview, mention it. that will be far better than calling others as kids. i did not expect you to post such hate filled messages. quality posts from your side will be appreciated.
> 
> as for the issue, i condemn the mentality of some people involved on both sides. i urge readers to cease regionalism. we are all indians. we should not fight amongst ourselves. i hope the thead ends here. i do not want any more posts that encourage hate.


the first rule of fight club is not to talk about fight club

well the second rule is to fight  


its way better to fight in forums we are not going to harm anyones property or injure people... which is actually the situation in reality..

and people cant leave regionalism in a jiffy... its in our bloods.. so it comes out subconsiously.. and I'm not ashamed of it.. I'm an Indian first I know well but I also have good respect for my native place and people...

if someone is injuring our people and demolishing our establishments.. while they are innocent people who are actually creating wealth for the state in question.. it becomes necessary to show dissent to that kind of behaviour..

we are not fighting ourselves here we are trying to analyse the crap going on in real life...

and theres nothing personal involved here... I might have an argument with adi here but that would be just this thread... out of this thread I will ready to help whatever problems he has... there is no hate here just some HOT discussions 

and whats wrong in calling adi a kid... isnt he??  




_


----------



## axxo (Apr 5, 2008)

kannadians nothing but behaving as pakisatanis in this matter...
its as fool as the kashmir claim by pakistan.
now I hate banglore & karnataka more than pakistan


----------



## drgrudge (Apr 5, 2008)

nix said:


> @drgrudge: you should refrain from insulting those who do not agree with your view. if you have a counterview, mention it. that will be far better than calling others as kids. i did not expect you to post such hate filled messages. quality posts from your side will be appreciated.
> 
> as for the issue, i condemn the mentality of some people involved on both sides. i urge readers to cease regionalism. we are all indians. we should not fight amongst ourselves. i hope the thead ends here. i do not want any more posts that encourage hate.


I was frustrated. I started this thread with a disclaimer. You're not a kid: "Look moomy, drgrudge uttered the f word and called me bastard". If you don't like intimidating languages used, please leave the thread. 

Bangalore is mine as much it belongs to any Kannadiga. Being born & brought up in Chennai, obviously I'll have some home town/native love and attachment to Chennai/TN. Don't think I'm some regionalism whore. I've travlled all over in India.  I love Kolkata, Delhi, Mumbai, Jaipur, Chandigarh. I love India. 


*Leave all the Cauvery issue, Chennai Vs Bangalore but this time Karnataka has crossed the limit. * 

Just think:- 
1. Who started the violence? 
2. Who blocked the Tamil Channels in Karnataka? [Karnataka is the loser. Very few watch Kanada channels but the same can't be said for Tamil Channels (which is more in number and better in quality). ]
3. Who are these morons who tell what development projects be taken up in other states which uses none of their resources? 
4. Who claimed Ooty, Krishnageri, Dharmapuri and Erode be a part of Karnataka?
5. Why is Tamil Films banned in Karnataka? (Do Tamil films & Channels bring water to farmers?)


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Apr 5, 2008)

Well said drgrudge....
I think its time we give those poor farmers in tn some air to breathe...
Why cant the ka shut the f ck up and do their business..?

I am only angry because it directly hurts those poor farmers....you morons! 
In todays world of rich getting richer stuff...all is left for those farmers are these cultivation...let them have it...they dont know anyother job...let them live! 
If you want to make head lines you stupid politicians , go fight pakistan or catch osama...you d!ck heads!
P.s sorry for being to violent...
But i cant take stuff which hurts farmers..


----------



## Gigacore (Apr 5, 2008)

axxo said:


> kannadians nothing but behaving as pakisatanis in this matter...
> its as fool as the kashmir claim by pakistan.
> now I hate banglore & karnataka more than pakistan



Hold ur horses, don't compare karnataka, bangalore or even TN with pakistan.


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 5, 2008)

*The 1998 Story of Hogenakkal*
In a letter, Union Ministry of Water Resources gave Tamil Nadu the go-ahead for the project

*img259.imageshack.us/img259/5677/dsc00386ud7.th.jpg *img405.imageshack.us/img405/1006/dsc00387ej6.th.jpg

Images from 'The Hindu' dated 5th April 2008... Front Page Article
(Used without permission.. under fair use faith)





_


----------



## svzard (Apr 5, 2008)

The problem is we do not have the records right.  The Kannada authorities or so called intellectuals show us records which give an impression that Kannadigas have been wronged.  While it is the same case with Tamils.  Each of us without knowing the actual facts fight amongst us.  

Well, you say TamilNadu doesnot have water.  I come from a village and had faced water scarsity till I settled in Bangalore.  Farmers in our place prefer to grow eucalyptus plantation which doesnot need much water, than to risk farming.

Problems are there on both sides but are compounded by the politicians.  Yes, the matter has taken this shape because of impending local elections.  We have to keep our cool and not get carried away by regional feelings.

As for as the complaints against mad hero worship, its not characteristic of Kannadigas alone.  Its all over the country, especially so in south India.  Has nobody heard of Chiranjivi, Rajini, Khushboo fan clubs.  For every new release of Megastar's movies sheep etc are killed (Bali).  Heard there are(or atleast plans for) 'temples' to Khushbhu.  When people have no food or water, litres of milk is used for 'abhishekam' to the demi gods of celluloid.

Madness as it may seem its all mob psychology.  Showing anger and frustration on anything and anybody...  That's not an excuse but it is what it is...


----------



## praka123 (Apr 5, 2008)

well I heard there are temples for movie stars all over TN.
Isnt it that rasikar narpani manram thing?  that is sick!let the film heroes be heroes until u leave the theater.afterwards,dont care for these fellas.

In my place,no one care for these so called movie stars.


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 5, 2008)

^^^^

Its about the money...

these rasigar narpani mandrams get moolah from the actors... and key ppl in it get a lot... and at times they do some good also 


_


----------



## praka123 (Apr 5, 2008)

frankly these fans mandrams are losers!they are there for violence pretending they are doing charity!


----------



## Gigacore (Apr 5, 2008)

When did water become closed source?


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 5, 2008)

Gigacore said:


> When did water become closed source?




apparently they are trying to encode H2O to some obscure hex number like 02heb776c59a736 so that TN has to pay Karnataka to get the decode key


----------



## Gigacore (Apr 5, 2008)

damn use those cracks


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 5, 2008)

praka123 said:


> frankly these fans mandrams are losers!they are there for violence pretending they are doing charity!


reg. TN


its for fun.

its just like, you supporting OSS & bashing everyone else (M"$")

most of these fans have poor (financial) background, for them its a good time pass, they get to see the stars (sometimes), they get money...
btw that raj kumar incident was plain stupidity. why did they create such a nonsense, it showed that the fans have no respect to their hero... PATHETIC
that showed how much integrity KA has within
E=mc^2 Rajkumar’s death and Rioting Bangalore LOOL, just found this .


TN should bring "Desalination" plants to reality.

when travelling from B'lore to chennai on train, there are so many bridges that i see, but none has a river running under it 
Indian govt. should realise ATLEAST now that water is disappearing FAST & take some steps.

fight over water is just pathetic.

------------
*www.getsmile.com/emoticons/smileys-91853/aiw/offtopic.gif
getting 150KBps on data1 ul900*www.getsmile.com/emoticons/smileys-91853/s/diablo.gif


----------



## Gigacore (Apr 5, 2008)

@ praka, here's a gift for u

Well, if someone can recall, during march-april of 2007 there was a water war between karnataka and TN, so I think it keeps oscillating. So why to worry, huh ?

This war never ends, but has breaks in between.

I'm sad that very own karnataka ppl are saying that we can't give water. Coz I believe that one must not say no when the other asks them for water. Traditional, though.


----------



## confused (Apr 5, 2008)

DigitalDude said:


> apparently they are trying to encode H2O to some obscure hex number like 02heb776c59a736 so that TN has to pay Karnataka to get the decode key


ROFL....... u just made my day..

if i may add to it: .......
for now TN CM Karunanidhi has decided to use demo version, till the end of Karnataka elections. After that he will buy full version, by OEM's [either central govt or god, depending on whether you are an atheist or not] permission.


----------



## nix (Apr 5, 2008)

@drgrudge.. you cant put your point across just by adding more swear words to it... 
citise the politicans its ok..but some people here are crossing the line and saying all kannadigas are bad... the trouble makers are few..dont think of us all as them...


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Apr 5, 2008)

Search them in torrent...you will find the original copy! Sharing is good!friendship is peace!  
Hope you get the point....
Go torrent!

As for the rasigar mandrum...
I have a close friend in one of the fan club, and i too was so curious on what they do in those clubs...so i enquired them...he said , there is nothing much except you get first day tickets free or for original price...remember first day shows for top heroes can go for .5k   to 1.5k....against the original price of say 30 to 50 bucks....
And they do all the fan thing like making cutouts..etc...they did a fasting to show their involvement and to an extend to grab peoples attention...


----------



## praka123 (Apr 5, 2008)

^they will also do fights infront of theatres. Vijay fans vs Ajith fans etc 

anyways get ontopic:
today on news so vattaal nagraj barking like a dog!  he and his kannada rakshabna vedike stood from first itself for anti-tamil.

he is ridiculous.
while there was a news few months back that a lady thief from karnataka was beaten by muslims of edappal,calicut.
suddenly their "hero" mr.vattan nagaraj and his anti-social friends ran to madivala and kalasipalya tourist bus booking offices and stopped kerala services!  
pathetic!

In kannada news channels they are broadcasting that Rajani Kanth should ask apology to kannadigas!
also may be true for Arjun Sarga(gentleman fame),Murali etc 

@giga santhosh :Thumba Dhanyavadagalu


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Apr 5, 2008)

Its like windows vs foss....
It wont end...until someone comes to take their place...


----------



## vaithy (Apr 5, 2008)

there is a old story that I had remembered...When ' Karna' was dying, Lord krishna appeared as Brahmin, and asked him 'Water'.. karna who know the truth of krishna immediately pick out the arrows which embebded inside his body, then offer the flow of blood to that brahmin.." take this even you are my enemy.. I'll shouldn't die without offerring this water that you begged me.."


----------



## praka123 (Apr 5, 2008)

^are u a Iyer?

read this news:


> HOSUR: Protests staged by Kannada outfits in Karnataka over the Hogenakkal water project has irked Kannada-speaking people residing in the Krishnagiri and Dharmapuri districts.
> 
> �If Hogenakkal drinking water project was implemented, the greatest beneficiaries would be the Kannada-speaking people staying in Krishnagiri and Dharmapuri districts,� said A Kumar, Kannadiga and a councillor in the Hosur Municipality.
> 
> ...


*www.newindpress.com/NewsItems.asp?...ge=T&Title=Southern+News+-+Tamil+Nadu&Topic=0


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Apr 6, 2008)

Good find!

Cheap politicians...

D!ck heads...


----------



## legolas (Apr 6, 2008)

vaithy said:


> there is a old story that I had remembered...When ' Karna' was dying, Lord krishna appeared as Brahmin, and asked him 'Water'.. karna who know the truth of krishna immediately pick out the arrows which embebded inside his body, then offer the flow of blood to that brahmin.." take this even you are my enemy.. I'll shouldn't die without offerring this water that you begged me.."


really? because, the one I learned was that, Karna couldn't be killed because of his "punyas" and so the "dharma devatha" was protecting him from Arjun's arrows... and so, Lord Krishna goes as a brahmin and praises him with a song and then asks as a token of appreciation (to the guy who never says NO to any1) Karna's punya. When he has no fire/water to keep as "sakshi" (evidence) in giving the punya, he seeks his blood as evidence and gives it to the brahman (Krishna) and hten Arjun kills him.

Ok, now back to the topic!!


----------



## vaithy (Apr 6, 2008)

To make any promise 'Water'(varuna) necessary for 'sakshi' Krishna know karna could not gave to him, because his approaching death..but karna defied him , with blood(water) as 'sakshi' to him..itikasa are about ideas and philosophy  not mere story lines..


o.k.  let us return to topic

vaithy


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 6, 2008)

^^^^

lol @ 2 pandits 

btw mahabharatha and ramayana serials rockedd when they were aired first.. 


_


----------



## praka123 (Apr 6, 2008)

I think these states made on lingual base is the problem of India.
In  south India atleast,they should make states like Mysore-banglore(south karnataka) to Madras state along with parts of andhra.from satara to Hubballi make another state.from(west) Gokarna to Kanyakumari another state.problems are over 

I said these with the similarities of people although of different languages,but almost same culture  tamilians share almost same culture with Mysoreans,parts of andhra like nellore,tirupathi etc.while marathi speakers of north karnataka can have another state.
kodavas can have another state.Manglore/udupi,karkala/kerala/kanyakumari can be another state.that will be fine.
break this language based division.(although it is very doubtful any other state/area ppl would like to be part of TN though  definitely keralites DONT!)
offtopic:
Every One remembers and appreciates Karna(or in north hindians- karan) is such  _Dana Dharmi_.He gave his _Kavacha Kundala'_s to krishna .He is also a kunti putra.


----------



## legolas (Apr 6, 2008)

^ ^ dude, you are starting another fight permanently and putting all people in the same place to fight and die he he!!!  Rajni kanth posters will be torn and Raj kumar posters will be stuck!


----------



## drgrudge (Apr 6, 2008)

praka123 - 
Splitting TN is unacceptable. Need to divide any further atleast in the case of TN.


----------



## confused (Apr 6, 2008)

drgrudge said:


> praka123 -
> Splitting TN is unacceptable. Need to divide any further atleast in the case of TN.


splitting of one's homestate is unacceptable to each and everyone of us.


----------



## lywyre (Apr 24, 2008)

Either the *Centre* should *centralise* water or TN should *decentralise* NLC. 

Taking over NLC would give abundant power to TN and solve the energy crisis and surplus energy can be sold to Karnataka and Andhra in exchange for water !


----------



## just in (Feb 28, 2009)

lywyre said:


> Either the *Centre* should *centralise* water or TN should *decentralise* NLC.
> 
> Taking over NLC would give abundant power to TN and solve the energy crisis and surplus energy can be sold to Karnataka and Andhra in exchange for water !


 
for a matter of fact karnataka is paying for the electricty, do you think any politician would give it free ,that money would be used for 'development' with commisions


----------



## lywyre (Feb 28, 2009)

For you info: Karnataka is paying the NLC (Central Govt.) and not to TN. And NLC is yet to give relief for thousands of people who gave their land to NLC.

Offtopic: You just bumped up an year old thread . Seems you just signed up to post an answer. Grow up dude.


----------

